# grooming brush or comb?



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been reading lots of posts regarding grooming and coat blowing and I am always tempted to jump in with this question. But manners prevailed, so I now ask for the following advice.

I groom Boz daily, he is in full coat. My first question is do most of you do your majority of grooming with the comb or with the brush. I know there is a place for both but which is the more generally used tool? My preference is for the comb as I can better detect knots and matts and I am scared of splitting his coat with the brush., 

Secondly I am noticeing at times Boz' coat gets quite fly away almost static looking. Can you overgroom, or should I be using an oil on his coat? (It is late summer here, if that has any bearing but not hot hot).

Thanks in advance to anyone who cares to reply.

Rebecca


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I use a comb pretty much exclusively. I use a slicker brush for her feet and a CC wood pin brush when I do use a brush. For static control I use Coat Handler or Nature's Specialities Quicker Slicker Using a brass or wood pin brush helps eliminate static, too.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I comb and use a conditioning mist spray for daily grooming. I got a little 2 oz. travel-size spray bottle to use instead of the huge bottle sprayer the stuff came in. I swear the bottle was bigger than Jack.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

becks said:


> I have been reading lots of posts regarding grooming and coat blowing and I am always tempted to jump in with this question. But manners prevailed, so I now ask for the following advice.
> 
> I groom Boz daily, he is in full coat. My first question is do most of you do your majority of grooming with the comb or with the brush. I know there is a place for both but which is the more generally used tool? My preference is for the comb as I can better detect knots and matts and I am scared of splitting his coat with the brush.,
> 
> ...


First of all, NEVER feel like you can't jump into ANY thread!!! You are welcome anywhere!

Second, I think most of us use good comb as our most important tool. I only use a brush for a quick once-over to fluff him up later in the day if company is coming or something. You can prevent the fly-aways while you're grooming by using a grooming spray. This can be as simple as just spritzing him with water, or it can be a special-purpose grooming spray. My stand-by is one part of our regular conditioner (Biogroom Silk) mixed with 19 parts water. (more or less... I don't measure anymore, I just do it by eyeball!)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I use the comb most and in the spring and summer I use the flea comb everynight. Do not use oil on your Hav their hair is fine and the oil will be diffcult to get out also it will weigh down the coat. I use the handler coat spray all the coat sprays above will work just make for sure their is no silcone in it. I use the brush mostly for the pleasure of my pups, they love it, I have trained them to lay down like poodles for grooming and turn on comand this way I can get to the tummy and armpits.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I also use the comb to do a thorough job then use the brush just to fluff her up. Like Karen, I spray with a very diluted conditioner and water mixture before grooming.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I have found it immensely helpful. I will continue with the comb and might try the diluted mix of conditioner and water to help with the fly away.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm probably the only one who uses a brush more than a comb. I like my Vellus metal tine brush more than any other tool, CC wood pin brush second.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

when seriously "grooming" and dematting her (once a day) I used my comb and flea comb, when we are relaxing in my chair, I use a plain ol bristle brush, she LOVES the brush, she's not so fond of the comb though.. LOL oh and I also use the diluted conditioner as a de-static/moisurizing spray.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I always use a pin brush while I'm blow drying him... a comb just doesn't work then. The brush keeps separating the hair so that it dries much faster.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

For static, you can also just rub their fur with a dryer sheet. It works for people too . Otherwise, for me, it's comb #1, dematter #2 if necessary, and brush on occasion - usually just a once over at the very end of a grooming session.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> For static, you can also just rub their fur with a dryer sheet. It works for people too . Otherwise, for me, it's comb #1, dematter #2 if necessary, and brush on occasion - usually just a once over at the very end of a grooming session.


Just FYI, Some people are not aware, but dryer sheets are some of the most toxic items commonly found in homes. I would be very cautious about putting these chemicals (known neurotoxins) and synthetic fragrances directly on to a dog.

http://www.thedailygreen.com/environmental-news/latest/dryer-sheets-fabric-softeners-safety-461208

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/11476/dryer_sheets_health_hazard.html?cat=69

Its hard to imagine with such a cuddly little bear on the box but they really are terrible..

Now that my public service announcement is over--I would like to say I agree with krandall, a nice greyhound (CC Buttercomb is great) is bet for this double coated breed. When I just brushed there were all these matts that built up under the surface I didnt find until later. Brushes are great for fluffing and drying though.


----------

